# Dell Optiplex GX260



## Awesome Guy (Jun 4, 2003)

ok...

I am at work trying to rebuild a Dell Optiplex GX260, My Windows 2000 SP2 CD that came with it, appears to have insufficient drivers for it. Primarily for the NIC or Ethernet Controller.

Is an Ethernet Controller a NIC?

Any tips where I can get drivers? I cant find any on the dell site.

I also don't have access to a windows XP cd that may have drivers on it.

please give any insight


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What name and model is the nic ?


----------



## Awesome Guy (Jun 4, 2003)

I think it is an Intel(R) Pro/1000 MT

but im not 100% sure, thats what my other GX260 that is working says.

is it possible to copy stuff to a disk and make it work?

like copy a chunk of the registry,

copy some dll's?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Do this...Go to device manager and extend either ethernet controller or network adapter and retrieve the make and maodl so we can look for it from the manufacturer.


----------



## Awesome Guy (Jun 4, 2003)

its showing up as generic, and its flagged with a yellow !


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it a card or integrated ? if it is a card you have to open the case and take a look at it then.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

If the devices are what orginally came installed with the dell, try going to the dell website... and download the drivers for it.


----------



## Awesome Guy (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks, I think I got it working now,

it is integrated


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Please tell us how you did it for future reference.


----------



## Awesome Guy (Jun 4, 2003)

What I did.

it turns out I was using the wrong driver.

I found a Dell Resource CD (came with the desktop) that contains:
Drivers
Diagnostic Tools
Utilities
and system requirements.

you put the cd in, and it installs a little app.

it has the options to list drivers, everything, your system, and a couple other options.

I picked the nic that was in the other 260, and coincidentally it was checked off, I think this meant it was a part of my system.

It self extracted to C:\Dell\Drivers\(A number)

then i went into the above location and selected win2k and ran the setup.

seems to work great.

thanks for helping me to trouble shoot this issue.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Well thats great that you have that disk. keep it good and safe, as you can see its value.


----------



## Needing help. (Apr 28, 2008)

I need help. My internet connection does not want to work. And when i go to device manager it shows a yello check mark next to ethernet controller. Does that mean i need the driver or what?


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Yes, that yellow ? means that the driver is missing.
Go to www.support.dell.com, Drivers and Downloads, enter your Service tag no. and get the driver you need.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=PLX_PNT_P4_GX260&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Needing help. (Apr 28, 2008)

I went to the website and there so many i do not know which one to download and i downloaded one that had the word ethernet in it and still nothing. can you either send me da exact link for that driver or what can anyone do to help me please. I'm am freaking getting aggravated with all this crap. sorry.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i just sold one of these dells.............. try this one http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=64589


----------



## Needing help. (Apr 28, 2008)

So being that you just sold one. That link you gave me with the download exactly what is that download? is it the ethernet one?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

errrr........... yes


----------



## jasaiyajin (Mar 31, 2008)

Visit Dell's website and try downloading different drivers, here's a start
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=PLX_PNT_P4_GX260&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en

If one doesn't work and is resolved, try another - reboot each time to make sure after each new driver.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

jasaiyajin said:


> Visit Dell's website and try downloading different drivers, here's a start
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=PLX_PNT_P4_GX260&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en
> 
> If one doesn't work and is resolved, try another - reboot each time to make sure after each new driver.


yeah......we have already been there


----------



## jasaiyajin (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets back up a bit then. Unplug power, open Dell, take out NIC, look at the model information (jot some notes) and do a search for drivers for that specific model and version for windows 2000. You said "i think" it's so and so model/version, lets confirm everything.


----------

